# iphone contacts deleted HELP



## Tommyboy786 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, I have a White iPhone 4 that's jailbroken. No issues before but today after making a call and then checking it after an hour all my contacts have disappeared from the phone and sim, when I try to add the numbers again with names it links photos of other people from Facebook I had on my phone. Please help!!!


----------



## Ripperjack (Aug 22, 2011)

Which carrier are you with? If you are with Verizon you could have backed up your contacts for free using backup assist. Then you just sync your contacts from the internet. Also you can back your contacts onto your pc using programs like outlook or onto googles online clinic. I'm dont think it does but iTunes might automatically back your contacts up. Other then that for restoring the contacts if you don't have a service you can sync to to get them back you will have to do it manually.


----------



## Tommyboy786 (Jun 25, 2011)

Am on orange not sure how my contacts have been deleted and off my sim


----------



## estelala (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you sync your phone to your computer before your contacts got erased? If you do you can try to check the latest backup that you had in iTunes. Go to Edit > Preferences > Devices. Let me know if you have a backup.


----------



## kimaster014 (Nov 16, 2011)

Also, just to add to the above suggestion, after you restore from backup, make sure you unstick the 'sync contacts' in iTunes.


----------

